# Garage of Evil Drink & Think March 20!



## Zombie-F

Saturday March 20th @ 2pm watch the Local 666 Drink & Think live from the Garage of Evil. The show will be a live video stream G-Hosted by Chris Baker along with the Prop guys Steve-O and Geoff.
Topics covered:
Pneumatics for beginners
IR break beam kit
Getting started with Prop1 controller

Here is the link for the live stream:





I will be there! Come watch the stream today at 2PM EDT!


----------

